# What with Blu-ray support on FreeBSD



## MorgothV8 (Dec 2, 2008)

1. In other thread I was wondering about best GPU for FreeBSD, choosen NVidia with i386 and future coming 7.1-RELEASE (becouse of lack of amd64 support ((( )

Now question is what with the blu-ray drives??
Are they supported on BSD?
Support means:
0-unsupported
1-can mount them and copy data from then
2-is there program (mplayer?) which can play them

What is the support level on FreeBSD?
If I buy NVidia GTX260 and download drivers for FreeBSD x86, are there chances to play blu-ray full-hd movies on BSD?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2008)

I have no idea but don't they just work like ordinary cd/dvd players but with a bigger storage capacity?


----------



## roddierod (Dec 2, 2008)

I can watch HD movies ripped from blu-rays with mplayer or vlc. I have an older Nvidia 7600GTX.

I don't have a blu-ray drive but I was under the same impression as SirDice.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2008)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I can watch HD movies ripped from blu-rays with mplayer or vlc. I have an older Nvidia 7600GTX.


Yep, that works for me too.

If you want full HD use a 1920x1200 (WUXGA) display. It can show full 1080p HD pixel perfect (1:1) :stud


----------



## Djn (Dec 3, 2008)

If I recall correctly, there's still no good way to watch a bluray movie without paying for something with a decryption key - and I'm not even sure if there are any linux decoders around, much less FreeBSD native. 
Maybe a windows one in wine could be made to work?


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

There are no native way to play bluray movies in both linux or freebsd. you first need to decrypt disc.
So support for drives are irellevant here. (If your drive supports it it should work, but that is irellevant because you still need to decrypt disc)

Mounting bluray disc? Good one ...

Mplayer can play movies only after EVO files have been decrypted.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 8, 2008)

OS, so I can "mount" "data" blue-rays without probles, copy blueray data without problems, but copied movies will be crypted, so I cant't watch them. OK
But assuming blue-ray as a ordinary data disc - there will be no problems with support?
And assuming I have decrypted file ripped somewhere else into for example AVI file, I can play it (probably need powerful CPU and GC only??)
And one more thing: I have FHD movie 1920x1080 ripped into AVI - what hardware can handle this? Athlon 3000 64bit is enough?  GeForce 6xxx on AGP --> any chances??
I have one FHD sample movie: 1920x1080 and currently it is only slide show  (1.8GHZ Athlon 64, 512MB RAM, Radeon 9200SE AGP)


----------



## Djn (Dec 8, 2008)

Decoding full HD is still extremely harsh - my E6600 core2duo can (barely) do it in software, though that was in windows with coreAVC. I think the newest beta nvidia driver supports some decoding framework now, but I honestly don't know the hardware and software requirements to make use of it.


----------



## H-300 (Dec 9, 2008)

*FreeBSD 7.1 - nvidia drivers*



			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> I can watch HD movies ripped from blu-rays with mplayer or vlc. I have an older Nvidia 7600GTX.



Fellows, I stopped following BSD (and Unix in general) about four years ago or so... last version of FreeBSD I have installed was 4.11. Anyway, I have built a new pc recently and am interested in installing FreeBSD 7.1 on the machine. The pc has an Nvidia 7500GT ePCI card and am wondering if nvidia driver support is available. It seems Nvidia (download site) only supports FreeBSD 5.x. No support for 6.x or above... However looks like many of you have drivers installed for 7.x. Can you give me some insights on this? Do you need to load a 5.x compatibility mode or are there drivers for 7.x?
Thanks for any info...


----------



## roddierod (Dec 9, 2008)

@H-300:

I use the ports, /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver which is the currect driver released from Nvidia that works on FreeBSD. If you use the ports system it will download and install the necessary parts for you.

I'm pretty sure that there is support for 6.x and 7.x. I have been using the nvidia drives with the 7 series since the 7 series was current.

But if you want you can check the Nvidia forums yourself


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be very surprised if drivers are STBLE, if so and there is somebody who can tell it for 100%.... it'll run to buy nvidia card

I REALLY want powerful GPU with STABLE drivers for FreeBSD - it is all I need


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry, i jump in without reading all thread



			
				MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> I will be very surprised if drivers are STBLE, if so and there is somebody who can tell it for 100%.... it'll run to buy nvidia card
> 
> I REALLY want powerful GPU with STABLE drivers for FreeBSD - it is all I need



nvidia works for me fine.
i got GeForce6600LE AGP8x 256M

never had a problem,
well i had once, but it was Xorg fault.
they made some changes to api....
but it's fixed now


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 11, 2008)

You mean You have no problems running FULL DRI with GeForce6600LE AGP8x 256M? Using NVidia's drivers for FreeBSD i386??


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2008)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> You mean You have no problems running FULL DRI with GeForce6600LE AGP8x 256M? Using NVidia's drivers for FreeBSD i386??



Works fine for me too, 7600GT AGP, dual screen. Blender, some games (i don't play that much), opengl screensavers, compiz/beryl (cool to have and run but not really "functional" for day2day use from a user's perspective). Every now and then there's a snag but an update usually fixes things. I highly recommend having a peek at the nvdia fbsd driver forum. Sure people have some problems but I think for most of us the binary driver works really well. I'm grateful there's at least one company that actually has _any_ freebsd drivers.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## nox@ (Jan 4, 2009)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> OS, so I can "mount" "data" blue-rays without probles, copy blueray data without problems, but copied movies will be crypted, so I cant't watch them. OK
> But assuming blue-ray as a ordinary data disc - there will be no problems with support?
> And assuming I have decrypted file ripped somewhere else into for example AVI file, I can play it (probably need powerful CPU and GC only??)
> And one more thing: I have FHD movie 1920x1080 ripped into AVI - what hardware can handle this? Athlon 3000 64bit is enough?  GeForce 6xxx on AGP --> any chances??
> I have one FHD sample movie: 1920x1080 and currently it is only slide show  (1.8GHZ Athlon 64, 512MB RAM, Radeon 9200SE AGP)



Yes, bluray as data storage should work, I've even see reports of growisofs (from sysutils/dvd+rw-tools) burning bluray successfully on FreeBSD (modulo the usual some-blanks-not-compatible-with-burner problems, but that's not growisofs' fault.)

Sure you can play full hd avis as long as your hw can keep up (and the player understands the file), that has nothing to do with bluray per se tho.   As to what hw is good enough, I'm not really sure, you'd have to look around on the net, personally I don't even have a full hd display yet...


----------



## edogawaconan (Jan 5, 2009)

FYI, video decoding (especially in case of MPEG-4 Part 10) is mostly irrelevant with VGA card unless you're using some kind of decoding acceleration (that supports the format and have correctly patched player - f.e. VDPAU (also here) - still beta on FreeBSD).


----------

